# Rustic Fruit Desserts



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

Grunt, slump, crisp, crumble, betty, pandowdy, and buckle. All different yet very much the same, these traditional desserts have been a part of the American

Read the full cook book review here...

*These cookbooks reviews are brought to you by ChefTalk.com.


----------

